# Bees, bees, bees for my observation hive



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

I bought a observation hive off of ebay and I received a coupon for some bees. After emailing them Im not left with a warm, fuzzy feeling about getting the bees so Im looking for a small swarm. Anyone in northern oregon, southern washington hear of a swarm they dont want "PLEASE"  let me know.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

You might check BeeSource.com


----------



## irishstars (Jan 30, 2004)

What size is this "observation hive"? The observation hive in our family room only will hold one deep frame, and then we have added two medium frames on top. This is the standard size observation hive in this area. Could you take a couple of frames with brood and bees from an established hive? Where is your obervation hive located? Our hive is at approx. six feet up the wall on a shelf and the bees have a clear tube out the window. DH built a little "house" on the outside of the building to give the bees a better landing pad to come back in. Especially needed in the evening when all the girls are coming in for the night. We love hearing the different hum "tones" during the day and evening. Tell us more!! Barb


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

irishstars said:


> What size is this "observation hive"? The observation hive in our family room only will hold one deep frame, and then we have added two medium frames on top. This is the standard size observation hive in this area. Could you take a couple of frames with brood and bees from an established hive? Where is your obervation hive located? Our hive is at approx. six feet up the wall on a shelf and the bees have a clear tube out the window. DH built a little "house" on the outside of the building to give the bees a better landing pad to come back in. Especially needed in the evening when all the girls are coming in for the night. We love hearing the different hum "tones" during the day and evening. Tell us more!! Barb



Hi barb,

I built this hive based on plans from beesource.com(3 frame hive). I modified the plans to holds (5) deep frames( 9 1/4") and it stands about 50" tall. My hive will sit next to my computer desk and will be about 3' off the floor with a clear plastic tube going outside. This is my first hive ever so I dont have any frames of brood to swap out. I tried to buy some bees but its too late in the year so Im hoping to catch a small swarm. Right now the observation hive is sitting on the floor until I get some bees. I love your DH idea for a place to have them land, I will do something similar. Ive tried to post a pic of the hive(im kinda proud of how it turned out) but I cant figure out how to do it. Im almost peeing my pants in anticipation.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

have you tried to post an add for a few frames of bees,that way you could get started .check with some of your local beekeepers you might get what you want ,remember if you get a few frames and they make a queen you will need a few drones too. good luck


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Well I got a call for a swarm today. got about 60 lb of comb with honey in most of it. Now all thats left is get them into the observation hive. I will probably do this tomorrow and give them a chance to settle in a bit. They seem very docile. Had to remove a plywood wall to get them and they didnt really get upset until I started cutting away the comb.

Heres a link to a picture of my observation hive if anyone wants to see it.

http://oregonsparkie.tripod.com


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I see that you transported the bees in a cardboard box.

How did you get the bees off of their comb and into the box?


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Terri said:


> I see that you transported the bees in a cardboard box.
> 
> How did you get the bees off of their comb and into the box?


I either shook the comb or used a bee brush.


----------

